# Is this Kennal Cough?



## josh83 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hello 

I think my dog has Kennal cough I have recorded the sound here: 

http://tinyurl.com/4fbqxbd 

Let me know what you think.

Josh


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Your dog's cough does have that kennel cough honking noise to it. But the recording is a bit short to tell if it's kennel cough. She could have something stuck and she's clearing her throat. If you are worried, take her to the vet.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Sounds like kennel cough to me as well. Is she hacking anything up when she coughs? How long has this persisted? Has she been boarded, daycare, dog park, etc in the past 2 weeks? Does she run a fever (101.5-102.5 degrees F is normal for dogs)?


----------



## josh83 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks everyone.

I called the Vet and sent her the sound clip and she confirmed it as Kennal cough.

Thanks again


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

For kennel cough mix 8 oz of water with 3 drops of hydrogen peroxide and 1 teaspoon of honey, 3 times a day:wink:


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

cast71 said:


> For kennel cough mix 8 oz of water with 3 drops of hydrogen peroxide and 1 teaspoon of honey, 3 times a day:wink:


Is that a bronchitis remedy for humans?

Personally I wouldn't give my dog that much sugar (honey).


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

when my puppy had kennel cough a few years back I was told to use robitussin dm along with the meds from the vet.


----------



## Tekoah (Jan 24, 2011)

josh83 said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> I called the Vet and sent her the sound clip and she confirmed it as Kennal cough.
> 
> Thanks again


Your vet diagnosed your dog over the phone?

I think my biggest concern about that is what if it _IS_ something lodged in your dogs trachea, or that your dog may have the first symptoms of a collapsing trachea or worse, CHD?

I hope that your vet is right ... but being a technician, I honestly don't like the idea of a veterinarian diagnosing over the phone, especially when this sound mimmicks the sound of something of a more serious nature :frown:


----------

